# I overstocked my tank. help



## melissa12345 (Jul 11, 2012)

Well after learning a lot more about aquariums and stocking them I realise that I may have gotten some bad adivise from some of my LFS. I have a 55 gallon tank and a few too many fish. I also have a 35 gallon hex tank. Any help on how to reconfigure the fish so that I don't have to return or rehome too many would really help. I really like my fish and I have a few that I would really like to keep. So here is what I have

-4 small clown loaches (i asked to order some zebra loaches but was told that the clowns only get to 5 or 6 inches in aquariums
-6 angelfish (I was told this was a good number for my 55)
-2 dwarf gouramis
-1 ram cichlid
-4 albino cories
-3 neon teras 
-2 female guppies (they stay in the 35 too, I just put them in this one to give them a break from the boys until I get a few more females)
-2 orandas

I have a Aqua-tech 30-60 hob filter and plan to also get a canister filter. The temp is about 78, room temp in florida. I do a 4 gallon water change per day. (I use the water on my garden so I prefer this over weekly changes.) I do a gravel vac each time to and rinse my filter sponge (in old tank water) a few times a week. I have had the tank for about 4 months.

All the fish look healthy and happy and the tank is clear and doesn't even look crowded. It even looks empty or sparse sometimes. A lot of them use different levels of the tank and at different times so it seems like they all have room to swim freely and spots to hide. And they all get along really well. Could I keep them like this?

I know that orandas don't go with tropicals, but I figured the temp would be at 78 anyways because thats what it is with the heater off. I read that they like water a little warmer than regular goldfish. I think that the biggest problem with the goldfish would be the water quality, thats why I try to keep the tank extra clean. The orandas also really get along with the loaches. They are like best friends and play and sleep together all the time. 

The fish that I would most like to keep are the loaches, at least 4 of the angelfish (all of them if I could),the orandas and the 2 dwarf gouramis and the ram cichlid. I could move some of them to the other tank. It just has a few guppies and 3 skirt teras. 

Thanks for your help.
Melissa


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Orandas can be kept, just in a tank by themselves. How long has the tank been running?


----------



## melissa12345 (Jul 11, 2012)

About 4 months. Would they be too big for the 35? I have even been considering building them a little pond in the back and adding a few more, but that wouldn't be for a while.


----------



## melissa12345 (Jul 11, 2012)

Actually I probably couldn't do the pond because it gets too warm here.


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

dont angel fish get massive and require big tanks just for two?


----------



## melissa12345 (Jul 11, 2012)

They do get massive. I fouind that out after I bought them. I had read that they get about 5-6 inches, but then I saw a couple adults in person and they look much bigger. The ones that I have right now are only 1-3 inches. I was thinking maybe four of them with the clown loaches might work, but I'm not sure.


----------



## gpd605x (Jun 28, 2012)

I am wondering the same thing... Here's what I have in my 55 gallon:
1 Goldfish
1 Half Black Angelfish
3 Tiger Barbs
3 Black Tetras
1 Leopard Cnteopoma
2 Red Minor Serpae Tetras
1 Pictus Catfish
1 Red Platy
1 Blue Mickey Mouse Platy
2 Rosy Red Minnows
1 Chinese Algae Eater
2 Black (Regular) Algae Eaters
2 Rainbow Fish


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

gpd605x said:


> I am wondering the same thing... Here's what I have in my 55 gallon:
> 1 Goldfish
> 1 Half Black Angelfish
> 3 Tiger Barbs
> ...


you need to get rid of the gold fish for a start! and measure the tanks height as angel fish need a lot of head room as they grow.

id also put the minnows in with the ctenopoma (when he has a new home) so he can have a nice dinner!!! as there used as feede fish anyway

also you need at least 6 pictus, tetras and barbs. 

the chinese algea eater i heard is vicious and doesnt actually eat algae but would rather snack on fishes eyes.


----------



## gpd605x (Jun 28, 2012)

Man... I have a lot to learn lol thanks!


----------



## zero (Mar 27, 2012)

yep! id suggest starting your own thread with the stocking list and see if others can help you further. theres so much conflicting info on the web so if your pointed in the right direction then you can find out the correct facts. theres a couple angel breeders on here who im sure will give you the best advice about them. but you really need to remove the goldfish. there poo machines so will put a massive strain on the filter in an already over stocked tank. make sure you do plenty of large water changes every week and if you have gravel vaccum it with in an inch of its life every week. oh and dont for get to test test test!


----------



## fishman81 (Jan 12, 2011)

Here's a few incompatibilities i see:

Angels & neon tetras (tetra's will be lunch in time)
Oranda's (need cold water & are very dirty)

Advice:

Get that cannister filter ASAP, until then do massive water changes. Do 10g a day instead of what your doing and monitor your nitrate, nitrite, and amonia daily until you have a sense for how quickly the water is being polluted. Put in lots of live plants to eat up the nitrates. I'd donate the oranda's personally and keep everything else. See what your levels are, maybe you are not overstocked. Fish stocking is not as simple as some make it out to be. I would highly reccomend any RENA cannister filter, i have 2 myself, never leak, had them both over a year. I have the filstar 300's. I am a huge believer in heavy filtration. Keep the HOB on when you add the cannister. Put the neon's in the other tank. 

If money is hard to come by just do big water changes frequently, it can get you by for as long as you are willing to do it, but be careful on getting temps right when doing big water changes!


----------



## Jamestanker (Jul 19, 2012)

lots of fish look nice but its hard to keep them all safe in a large group like that


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

A couple of rules to allow your fish to live by:
Ecology rules. A fish evolved in temperate water, like much of China, has specific requirement for oxygen. They can't be kept with tropicals, without suffering. Never mix a carp type (goldfish) with tropicals.
Rosey reds are great fish, from North America. Not tropical and large - 3-5 inches and territorial. 
So rule one - if you haven't taken the time to find out what ecology your fish comes from, don't buy it.

Rule two - predator prey. Find out what the large fish eats, before you buy it. We can take the fish out of it's ecology, but you can't take the ecology out of the fish.

Rule three - water. Fish have evolved in various waters, and have finely tuned kidneys to keep the water that surrounds them out of their bodies. Know where your fish comes from. Rainforest fish need soft water. There are hardwater species, softwater species and generalists that go everywhere. Know what you are buying, before you buy.

Rule four - you can be a very good fishkeeper. You probably are. If you are good, the fish will thrive and reach its maximum size. A clown loach is huge. Assume you will treat it properly, and it will get there. Never buy a fish without knowing its maximum size.

It used to be that aquarists bought picture books with write ups on the popular species before they set up. The overview was useful and enjoyable - they were like catalogues. head for a bookstore or a library and do some 'catalogue shopping' before you hit the fish store. 

Never count on others with stocking lists. Make your own as a well informed caregiver. Look up EVERY fish you consider buying before you spend a penny.


----------

